# (AL) QAA Golden Retriever at Stud



## bgregory (Jan 11, 2005)

Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot *** (Chilli)

(AFC Caymans Rum Point Red OS FDHF X HR Wasatch's Ice Breaker JH OD)

For full pedigree and clearances, go to http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=159289

Chilli is a hard charging dark golden that does everything full speed. Chilli won the Memphis qualifying in Spring 08 and is currently running all-age stakes.

For more information, call Jeff at 205-799-0078 or email at [email protected].


----------

